# Ξύλινα Παπιγιόν



## kin (Aug 1, 2016)

Έτσι για να ξεφεύγουμε λίγο... Πανέμορφα χειροποίητα ξύλινα παπιγιόν.

Θα τα βρείτε εδώ: https://www.flexven.gr/product-category/μόδα/ανδρικά-αξεσουάρ/παπιγιόν?filter_brand=my-morseto


----------



## daeman (Aug 1, 2016)

...
Να ξεφεύγουμε από τι; Από τη διαφήμιση που κανείς δεν ζήτησε και δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το φόρουμ, και μάλιστα από το πρώτο μήνυμα; 

You spam, we ban. Wham bam, thank you, ma'am.


----------



## Earion (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Aug 1, 2016)

Καλά τα ξύλινα _papillons_, δεν λέω, αλλά στις γλάστρες προτιμώ _moulins_, που περιστρέφονται κιόλας.

Εκτός βέβαια κι αν έχουμε να κάνουμε με κάτι σαν κι αυτό.


----------



## Earion (Aug 1, 2016)

Se kaló su, Dúka! :lol::lol::lol:


----------

